

From Apple: Happy Birthday, Your Developer Account Has Been Disabled - BryanLunduke
http://lunduke.com/?p=2206

======
Fliko
Yeah it sucks, but posting this on HN is a bit much. As the guidelines say
"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

Your account probably got shut off by a bot by accident, and it will probably
be fixed when the weekend is over.

~~~
Irfaan
?

So you don't think a good hacker would find a bug in Apple's developer account
registration system that'll inadvertently pull your apps from the App Store -
with additional background information that points to a likely cause -
interesting?

 _I_ sure do. I'm curious on what the response is, and what the ramifications
are for his applications. And given Apple's push to make the Mac App Store
their prominent means of pushing apps to OS X users, knowing about these sorts
of glitches is really darn useful.

~~~
Fliko
No I don't really find it interesting, if you read the comments you would see
someone else had an issue with renewing on the app store.

The blog not only doesn't go into any 'background information', but it reads
like a bad experience mixed with a shameless plug.

There are no juicy details to get excited about; nothing thought provoking.
The only interesting detail I could find is that people really do tell more
people about their bad customer experiences then their good customer
experiences.

